# Raw Eating Variety Advice



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Looking for some advice on adding some variety. Teddy is 13month old spoo. He loves to eat raw chicken pieces with bone and would happily eat them every day (and usually does). However he's not so keen on other kinds of raw meat, he doesn't really like to eat ground beef, tripe or beef pieces. He will eat cooked beef, Liver and turkey that we make for our other dogs.

Any suggestion on adding some variety. It's not very easy to get items where I live.

Thanks.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Does Teddy like fish? You could try topping some raw beef/tripe with a couple of whole canned mackerel or sardines (packed in spring water) to help him enjoy the beef more. Cottage cheese, yogurt and even just a squirt of fish oil from a capsule can make the difference for Dulcie if she isn't really a fan of whatever is on the menu today. Might work for Teddy, too!

Pork baby back ribs are another thing that might be easier to find and many dogs enjoy. The ribs are mostly cartilage and therefore edible. If you can find turkey parts (wings, thighs, backs, necks) those are often eagerly enjoyed. 

Whole fish from the grocer is another possibility -- check to make sure the type of fish you buy is safe for dogs. Some have to be frozen first for awhile. When I give Dulcie frozen fish, I just leave it almost completely frozen. It prolongs her eating enjoyment!

Good luck!


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

He doesn't seem like a big fan of fish.

He does eat beef ribs quite happily but is less happy with, expensive anyway, meat cuts.

Turkey doesn't seem much different to chicken but maybe it is


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Slight differences between turkey and chicken, so I figure it is variety!  Also, how about raw eggs? Would he go for those? Crack one over the ground beef or pork or what have you and see if it encourages him to eat the meat along with the egg! (Shell can be included)

P.S. Love the photo! Handsome boy!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Another thought I had -- I don't know how isolated you are, but if there is any sort of butcher near you -- or a local grocer who cuts their own meats -- or an Asian market of some sort? Then, you could ask about chicken feet (very good for teeth and also for joints etc) as a topper with the ground chicken. Also beef trachea! Raw, with some scrappy bits and pieces attached. These are usually discarded in a butcher shop and they are something dogs seem to love! When I have only got access to one protein (like chicken) then I add an egg or a tinned whole fish or a frozen whole trout OR a thick slice of raw beef trachea. The trachea slices up easiest when it is partially frozen. One trachea is about 10 inches long from my supplier. I will cut it into 3, 4 or 5 pieces depending on what's in my freezer. Then I will top off a dinner of ground chicken with a small or larger piece of trachea (frozen). That way, I provide a little more variety and Dulcie loves to crunch the frozen trachea. It is also really good for joints.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, I once broke an egg shell into his chicken/rice mix and he managed to sort almost every piece out


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We just discovered Chicken Gizzards and Hearts!!!! Molly loves them frozen!.....YUM! They are available at the grocery store really inexpensively!( less than a dollar a lb.!) I throw a couple of hearts or a gizzard in her bowl with her breakfast !


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans loves beef heart even though he was reluctant to try it. It's usually very cheap. If he likes raw ground chicken, you can always try mixing a little of whatever he doesn't want to try in with ground chicken. Also, in the past when I have Hans a new peice of meat he didn't want to try, I put a little peanut butter on it.

Right now, Hans is eating raw ground mix that I made myself. It's a mix of ground chicken necks and backs, ground beef, pork, beef hearts, liver, pork kidney, raw eggs (blended in vitamix with shells), green tripe, and some canned salmon. I just ground most of the meat myself and added stuff until the ratios were right and froze it in daily portions. Apparently it is very tasty, because my mom has the pickiest dog I have ever seen and she will eat it even though she wouldn't eat anything but the chicken and maybe the eggs if it was by itself.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

My puppy is having the same issues. She's not having the fish or liver. Fortunately, she eats tripe. WHY? Ugh. 

I'm thinking I'm going to put it in the food processor with some goats milk and ground chicken. She loves both those things so maybe she'll take it.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

How's it going with Teddy?
I recently stopped feeding a raw diet due to cost, availability and, sad to say, convenience. One other reason I changed is I noticed the girls were coughing up pieces of bone. I wondered if you've seen this issue at all? I used to feed chicken as the main protein. 
Jcris


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Still mostly eating chicken but there has been some variety, I have retried some foods he originally didn't like and he seems more interested in them now. I've also been making the cooked meat mix for the older dogs and he likes to eat that, that one has a variety of things, so we've been giving him a little less chicken and more of the mix.

The bone thing happened in the first week, maybe once or twice and was quite worrying but never since.

Seen below chilling out with his little brother Mickey


----------

